# Christmas kayak



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So got my very first kayak for Christmas..personally can't wait to get it out.. Its the future beach trophy 126... basically why im posting is to ask all you proyakers for any suggestions on essential needs..(good paddles..seat cushions.. Comfortable life jackets).. Any tips..suggestions ..etc..etc. .. Its never to early to ready for spring the way i see it.. And when its comes around i want to be on the water first chance i get.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bought the same one for my first I like it alot very stable


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

That's good to hear.. So far looking looking over it and reading reviews i can say i love it.. And im sure once i get out on the water i will to..just wish this darn snow would go away and some of the 50 degree weather comes back!!!.... Any good suggestions on roof racks?. my girlfriends parent got this one that works on naked roofs that seems decent but my antenna makes it impossible to place it directly in the middle of the roof and keep it straight.. Got to kind of angle it to accommodate the antenna

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out my kayak pics album. I have a pic of my seat setup. It works great for me as a supplement to the stock seat. Enjoy your boat.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> That's good to hear.. So far looking looking over it and reading reviews i can say i love it.. And im sure once i get out on the water i will to..just wish this darn snow would go away and some of the 50 degree weather comes back!!!.... Any good suggestions on roof racks?. my girlfriends parent got this one that works on naked roofs that seems decent but my antenna makes it impossible to place it directly in the middle of the roof and keep it straight.. Got to kind of angle it to accommodate the antenna
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


the antenna should unscrew off...what kind of car do you have?


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Didn't even think of that..and a vw jetta

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dstiner86,
Depending on how you like to fish, will tell you how you'd like to set up your kayak. 

I prefer to troll 80% of the time, so I have Scotty rod holders on the front deck. I installed an Eagle FishEash 350 color fishfinder, that has proven to be worth its' weight in gold for telling me where NOT to fish. Since I have the Trophy 144, our kayaks are simular, so I can tell you that the seat is fair, but I found that a turkey hunting seat with a back support and a little more seat cushion is a great asset.

A boat anchor can be as simple as a 3 lb. dumb bell. It'll hold you in place and is easy to pull up when you're ready to move. I have one in the front and one in the back, to allow me to choose which way I want to be facing as I'm fishing...according to the way the wind might be blowing me. 

I have a neoprene PFD, because it's more comfortable. If you get one that's not comfortable, you'll find yourself not wearing it. 










There's plenty of good suggestions on this site, from lots of good fellow kayakers. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Didn't even think of that..and a vw jetta
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i have the same car, and yes it just unscrews off. i haven't listened to my radio in over 4 years anyway lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dstiner86,
I used to have a Honda Civic that I used to tranport both my brother's and my kayaks with and it worked fine. I recommend using a pool noodle, instead of the foam block kits that is sold for padding...much less expensive and works just as good. If you notice in the pic below, there are foam blocks on the bottom kayak and a pool noodle between it and the top kayak.










If you use rachet straps to hold your kayak down, don't get too carried away with the tightness, as it's possible to cause the kayak to deform...especially on hot days. If you can find a good roof rail system, you'll be farther ahead and it makes the transporting easier. Check out http://www.roofrackforcars.com/roof-rack and take a look at what you might find on Amazon too. 

I found a nice set of roof rails for my Honda CR-V, for $104. They make loading and unloading so much easier...not to mention strapping everything down and transporting. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies and tips, I did finally get it home (gf is happy she got her closet back).. after realizing that yes my antenna does actually screw off, getting it settled in was some what of a breeze, jsut got to figure out the roof kayak thingy I got as gift to better it.. probably just modify it the straps i wasnt a fan off.. but one last quick question on transportation bottom up or down on the roof.. instructions said down but in my mind bottom up would great less of a drag and take stress of the ties.. 

Now storage is my next task.. I do have a garage to put it in.. but installing a pulley would mean getting a ladder to the rafters..thats like 15 feet and I already said after wiring the lights I am not going up there agian! lol.. I got it currently on the foam blocks my kit came with with the compartment up on the ground.. but prefer that to be temporary.. on thought I had was either setting it upright agianst the wall in the corner and strapping it so it didnt fall.. But would this damage the ends? Also thought of getting hook to screw in to the wall and hang it by the lip for the cabin a few inches off the ground but still vertical.. plastic seems strong and sturdy enough to hold its weight like that.. But Im new to this whole kayak thing and last thing i want to do is ruin it in storage or transportation before i even get it on the water!..
and lastly I like your set up bowhunter! definetly might take some of ur genius and apply to my own kayak.. and the whole double decker yak on a civic.. genius!! lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dstiner86,
If you noticed, I have my kayaks upside down and the rear of the kayaks are facing foreward. Aerodynamics are different from hydrodynamics. I tried mine right side up, facing foreward, facing backward...up side down facing foreward and the only thing that seem to offer the least amount of resistance is how I have them in the pic. 

Also, if you noticed the strap going through the doors, NOT the windows, as that will ruin the seals and cause them to leak. Actually, the door seals could leak too, but they usually are more flexible and reseal after the straps are removed. In the long run, a roof rack is the way to go. 

Don't forget the use of the large (4") pool noodles. 1 pool noodle and some rope is less than $12, at Wally World. A set of those blocks with cinch straps are $25 and up. 
I have a small (2") pool noodle that I cut a 4" section of and slid it on the handle of my paddle, to keep water from running down the handle and getting my hands wet. This is a modification of the rubber cups that are already on most paddles, but it works much better.

Also, I recommend Carlisle paddles...I have the 240cm Magic Mystic. Any of the Magic series are good ones. Keep in mind the larger blades will allow you to pull/paddle more water, thus going faster, but they also require more muscle to do so. 
http://store.carlislepaddles.com/category/284146/Kayak_Paddles

Bowhunter57


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I did notice that..which is why i asked.. It seemed to make more since upside down..but im a yak-noob. So had to ask..i did atleast know to go thru the doors! lol.. ..and ill have to check out the paddles ..that's my next step after getting my little sticker from the bmv....but storage that's the real mind bender ..I've looked up and read so much and alot contradicted the other..so from one to another what's the best way to store it?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> ..so from one to another what's the best way to store it?


dstiner86,
I guess that depends on where you're storing, what kind of space you have and some of your own personal preference.

My garage is long, but not wide. However, it has a 9' ceiling, so hanging it just made sense. I considered hanging it along the wall, but that wouldn't work out with what all else I have to store.

I've researched several videos on YouTube, for hanging/storing, etc. and this is what works best for me, with what I have for space. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

here are a few idea you may fine useful or you may not,when i figure out how to post pics.


----------

